
Debops - BuuQu9hu
https://enricozini.org/blog/2014/debian/debops/
======
dozzie
> I came to learn that the requirements put forward by sysadmins are to be
> taken seriously, because they are the ones whose phone will ring in the
> middle of the night when your software breaks.

Oh, if only more programmers thought that way. I consider myself in large part
a sysadmin, but I my programming-fu is strong and I am often stunned on how
programmers hack something brittle together and how they make huge mess in the
OS in deployment, and then claim that packing everything in VirtualEnv,
Bundler, and Docker containers is somehow OK.

> I build my software targeting Debian Stable + Backports. At FOSDEM I noticed
> that some people consider it uncool. I was perplexed.

Don't listen to them. If you make your software _fit_ in the OS (as opposed to
struggle against OS, like e.g. most webapps do nowadays), it's _elegant_ , and
elegance _is_ and _will always be_ magnificent.

In a typical Linux distribution there are so many great mechanisms that are
neglected by majority of programmers (source packages, foo-dev packages,
dependency resolution, initscripts/unit files, syslog and logrotate, to name
the few). It's so sad that they are not used more.

